# Just upgraded my series 2, why is it loud?



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

So I've had my series 2 for about 3 years now and my hard drive has been sluggish for the last month or so. Since it has life time status I decided to replace the drive.

I ordered a new hard drive all ready loaded with all the Tivo stuff since I am clueless about the manuel upgrade instructions.

I swapped the hard drives, no problem. (yeah me!) I now have like 600+ hours of recording time compared to 40, cool. Guided set-up went smooth, everything seems fine.

The only problem is I can now hear the hard drive running all the friggin time. Did I not screw it back in tight enough? Is it just louder to run a 500gb drive?  

Any suggestions since this is in my bedroom? It's loud enough to keep me awake.

Thanks!


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

The good news is there is a lot of indexing that is happening in the TiVo for a few days after a fresh install if it is the head seek noise it should quiet down shortly. 

The mounting screws should be just snug enough so they will not work loose. You may be able to get a different mounting bracket that has rubber or plastic vibration isolator mounting pads.

Try putting a cardboard or felt coaster under the feet of the TiVo.

Some brands of drives are just louder then others There are special DVR drives that are de-tuned to run quieter these drives cost more however.

If the noise sounds like a loud fan or jet engine you may have a bad drive.

Another source of noise could be the cooling fan.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Just curious...where did you buy the drive? What brand/model is it?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

You could use Acoustic Management software such as from Hitachi or MFSlive.org to slow down the seek speed of most drives except those from Seagate ( and now Maxtor made by Seagate) to make them quieter. good luck with your quest for a peaceful nights sleep. 
http://www.mfslive.org/softwareguidep6.htm#aam


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

dwit said:


> Just curious...where did you buy the drive? What brand/model is it?


I believe it's a Seaquest? I actually ordered a 400 but they were upgrading to 500 for no additional charge. So my invoice says 400 Seaquest but it is actually a 500. I am assuming the same brand.

I didn't really look at it when I put it in other than to make sure it was facing the right way, 

It does already seem a little quieter. Hopefully it was just getting itself ready as another helpful poster pointed out.

Just FYI, I got the drive at a place called Auction Nook for $189 no shipping fee with a free upgrade to the 500.

I know I could have saved some money doing it myself but it was so simple to just do a quick swap, I feel it was worth it. If I paid way too much please don't tell me!


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

rbtravis said:


> You could use Acoustic Management software such as from Hitachi or MFSlive.org to slow down the seek speed of most drives except those from *Seagate * ( and now Maxtor made by Seagate) to make them quieter. good luck with your quest for a peaceful nights sleep.
> http://www.mfslive.org/softwareguidep6.htm#aam


Seagate! That's it.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

lodica1967 said:


> I believe it's a Seaquest? I actually ordered a 400 but they were upgrading to 500 for no additional charge. So my invoice says 400 Seaquest but it is actually a 500. I am assuming the same brand.
> 
> I didn't really look at it when I put it in other than to make sure it was facing the right way,
> 
> ...


My guess is if the drive is really that loud, then it is probably not a drive made specifically to be used in DVR's. The original(stock) Tivo drive, and the drives sold by the usual upgrade vendors(dvrUpgrade & Weaknees) are quiet drives made for dvr use.

And as noted, if you have a Seagate, there is no way to program it to be more quiet. Seagate does make some dvr drives and it's possible that you have one, but it just may be a little louder than the stock Tivo drive.

I have two Tivos upgraded with non-dvr Seagates, but thay are in the den, which is not "bedroom quiet". At times I hear them but never to the point of irritation.

ps: I found the Auctionook site and they state they do use the Seagate DB35 dvr drives. So I guess it's a matter of the drive just being a bigger, faster, but noisier drive than your old stock drive.

I'm glad that you mentioned Auctionook though. They have an inexpensive dual drive bracket for the 649080 that I've been looking for.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

dwit said:


> My guess is if the drive is really that loud, then it is probably not a drive made specifically to be used in DVR's. The original(stock) Tivo drive, and the drives sold by the usual upgrade vendors(dvrUpgrade & Weaknees) are quiet drives made for dvr use.
> 
> And as noted, if you have a Seagate, there is no way to program it to be more quiet. Seagate does make some dvr drives and it's possible that you have one, but it just may be a little louder than the stock Tivo drive.
> 
> ...


If you got a Seagate DB35 drive and it is too noisey it could be defective. Call Auctionook and complain if they are a good dealer they should do something to make it right. If they don't please post it here because they then would then be someone we should all avoid.


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

rbtravis said:


> If you got a Seagate DB35 drive and it is too noisey it could be defective. Call Auctionook and complain if they are a good dealer they should do something to make it right. If they don't please post it here because they then would then be someone we should all avoid.


Actually, I sent them an email yesterday to see if they had any suggestions on reducing the noise. Not only did they respond on a Sunday, they offered to refund my money if I am not happy with the new drive. That sounds like good customer service to me.

I think I am going to keep it for now as it seems to be running a lot softer this morning. I may get use to it, I just don't remember ever hearing my 40 hour drive.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

lodica1967 said:


> Actually, I sent them an email yesterday to see if they had any suggestions on reducing the noise. Not only did they respond on a Sunday, they offered to refund my money if I am not happy with the new drive. That sounds like good customer service to me.
> 
> I think I am going to keep it for now as it seems to be running a lot softer this morning. I may get use to it, I just don't remember ever hearing my 40 hour drive.


Sounds like a good dealer to me. Maybe after a few days of indexing it will quiet down. Good Luck.


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

Update: After 2 days it is no longer loud. Go figure!

Just though I'd share incase anyone else was looking to buy the same drive.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

lodica1967 said:


> Update: After 2 days it is no longer loud. Go figure!
> 
> Just though I'd share incase anyone else was looking to buy the same drive.


 Congratulations, So the magic number is 2 days to get things sorted out. So far I have had good luck with Seagate drives. (Knocking On Wood)


----------

